# NGRC 2008 Photos - Grand Central RR



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are a few photos of The Grand Cntral RR at the Cun City Clubhouse. This club layout has generous curves and the members were running some long trains...here's a five-headed train! 











Lots of shade makes it a nice place to stop by and watch the Army trains run. 











Not a lot of buildings but this layout is in a very public space with no apparent security... 











No wif we could just move that tennis court we could expand our layout... 
Just kidding; they are working on a second layout in the same area.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You say a club layout, how spread out are the members? 
Is it on private ground of one member? 
Do you have work days? 
does most of the members have their own RRs?


----------



## GrdnRxR (Jun 14, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06/15/2008 7:09 AM
You say a club layout, how spread out are the members? 
Most of the members live in Sun City Grand. A few live in the surronding area 
Is it on private ground of one member? 
The layout is by the tennis courts and club house off Remington 
Do you have work days? 
Yes sometimes on Tues 
does most of the members have their own RRs? 
A few of the members have layouts in Grand, there are several members in the area who have layouts. The Southwestern RR ( in the other thread) is about 10 mins away


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
the closest person to me is 50 miles away. I wish I was more central. I have the room and track, just need the help.


----------

